# Gli anni '00



## stella_maris_74

Ciao amici,
abbiamo avuto gli anni '50, '60, '70, '80, '90... ma come definire in due cifre il decennio attuale, quello che finirà nel 2009?
"Gli anni '00"  mi suona strano, sia nello  scritto che nel parlato, ma quale può essere una buona alternativa secondo voi?

Ciao e grazie 

dani


----------



## Lello4ever

E' molto difficile perchè di solito si comincia a contare dagli anni '20... Potresti dire solo "i primi anni del secolo" oppure "gli anni 2000".


----------



## raffavita

La prima decade del ventunesimo secolo?
In effeti, gli anni 00 suona strano.
Uhmmm!
Bella domanda.
Ciao Dani.

Raffa


----------



## MünchnerFax

Credo che fino al 2020 dirò che siamo semplicemente _nel duemila_. Dopo, dovessi mai arrivarci, _negli anni venti_.


----------



## Lopes

Ciao, 
Non so se questo ti aiuti, ma penso che in olandese si dica "gli anni '0", anche se suona strano.. Forse in altri paese si fa lo stesso


----------



## stella_maris_74

L'articolo che sto traducendo dall'inglese è un excursus sui vari trend nell'arredamento susseguitisi nel corso dei decenni, tutti menzionati con le ultime 2 cifre in una specie di elenco, l'ultima voce del quale è il presente decennio.
Dovrò inventarmi una perifrasi, ma così mi si scombina lo schema... 

grazie lo stesso a tutti, e se vi viene in mente qualcos'altro...

Ciao 
dani


----------



## tee_luna

terzo millennio, senza alcun dubbio..... è ancora troppo presto per quantificare in decennio questo nuovo millennio (anche perché di nuovo e originale ha poco e nulla, se non la difficoltà di definirlo temporalmente)


----------



## bubu7

stella_maris_74 said:


> Dovrò inventarmi una perifrasi, ma così mi si scombina lo schema...


Ho paura, cara dani, che dovrai ripiegare su una perifrasi.
Con gli anni Venti, Trenta... ci si riferisce essenzialmente ai relativi decenni del XX secolo.
Almeno secondo la Grammatica del Serianni che aggiunge (VI.22): "Si tratta di un calco dal russo, giunto in italiano attraverso il francese o il tedesco".


----------



## SunDraw

Anni fa m'ero giusto inventato di proporre una linea di prodotto *00's*, oppure appunto: *AnniZero*, ma tutto si è ridotto a una mia boutade nel mio bloc notes d'artista, zeppo e inconcludente...

Resto dell'idea che comunque questo sì basterebbe usarlo, _gli anni Zero del Duemila_, per averne un utile senza neppure che alcun purista possa contestar nulla.

Non capisco infine quale problema ci sia, senza neppure scomodare l'avanguardismo letterario, con gli anni Dieci, di questo come del secolo scorso.


----------



## bubu7

Serianni parlava dell'uso assoluto della locuzione 'gli anni Venti/Trenta/ecc.'. In questo senso ci si riferisce ai relativi periodi del secolo scorso.
Non s'è mai usato 'anni Dieci' né, tantomeno, 'anni Zero'.
Le lingue naturali non sono costruzioni logiche e le consuetudini sono altrettanto importanti delle innovazioni.
Non mi è mai capitato di leggere espressioni del tipo: "Negli anni Trenta del 1700". Frasi di questo tipo (a maggior ragione per gli "anni Zero") verrebbero avvertite come inusuali e non standard.
Questo non toglie che in scritture marginali, oppure in ambiti particolari come quello pubblicitario, tali forme siano ammissibili, anzi a volte consigliabili, proprio per la loro stranezza.


----------



## Lello4ever

Bubu7 non concordo con te. Nei libri di storia, ad esempio, è molto frequente questo uso e una frase come "negli anni 30 del 700" è comune.


----------



## bubu7

Lello4ever said:


> Bubu7 non concordo con te. Nei libri di storia, ad esempio, è molto frequente questo uso e una frase come "negli anni 30 del 700" è comune.


Bene! Il disaccordo è il sale della conoscenza. 
Io ovviamente non posso portarti citazioni del non uso della locuzione per i secoli precedenti al Novecento.
Visto che secondo te è invece un uso molto frequente, sarebbe molto gradita qualche citazione, dai tuoi libri di storia, contenente la frase in discussione.
Io ho sempre letto "nel terzo decennio del Settecento" o frasi analoghe ma accoglierei con piacere citazioni che mi smentiscano.
(Per essere precisi la Grammatica del Serianni non esclude l'uso per gli altri secoli, ma parla di "uso raro"; per questo avevo usato, nel mio precedente intervento, l'avverbio "essenzialmente")


----------



## SunDraw

Per quanto mi riguarda intendevo dire che, al di là della radice storica del dire in questione (dai pirotecnici, nel bene e nel male, Anni _Venti_ del '900 in poi, d'accordo), esso s'è ormai decisamente attestato, al punto da porre (l'ha giusto posta qui stella_maris_74) la questione, ovvero i tempi son maturi per la questione, di risolverlo al suo scadere. Quel Novecento è terminato, e ora che di fa?

Si abbandona? Si _prosegue_?

Già c'è chi ha preso a _retrodatare_, così_ attestando_.

Qualche ...creativo già scappa in avanti ("porta allarmata" era così felice? no, direi deprimente, da epoca in cui alle automobili veniva dato per nome il codice di progetto... adesso i nomi sono vagamente demenziali ma almeno più ...sentimentali, od organici che dir si voglia...).

Son questi gli _anni Duemila_, certo, ma dire così suona
da una parte pretenzioso per nulla: magari un altr'anno siamo già tutti sciolti lessati e ciao _Duemiladieci_;
dall'altra quel _2000_ è già strapassato: che i nati in quell'anno già han perso il fulgore del loro limpido io prescolare...

D'accordo, non vale dirli questi _Zero_, quasi che fosse comunemente sentita almeno una ripartenza, ma anni _Reset_ non sono affatto, neppure a paragone chessò col primo "Dopo Muro". Tutt'al più uno _Zero virgola..._ che saprebbe di tutti questi centesimi, di percento che dovrebbero di qui in avanti assicurare la pensione (integrativa)... mah...

Volevo anche dire che magari non occorre aspettare di dover tradurre dall'inglese, im_post_iamo, abbozziamo noi...
E i francesi i tedeschi gli slavi che fanno?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ai tedeschi basta chiedere! 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3063790


----------



## Jana337

SunDraw said:


> E i francesi i tedeschi gli slavi che fanno?


I francesi non lo so ma gli altri fanno come voi. Non esiste niente per i primi due decenni e se non si precisa il secolo, s'intende il decennio scorso più vicino.


----------



## Mariano50

Ho letto gli interventi nel foro tedesco, soluzioni senza perifrasi non sono (momentaneamente)  possibili.
In un intervento di Voxy ( ricalca quello di bubu7!), viene messa in evidenza la particolare connotazione delle espressioni "anni 20,30 40 etc". Sentendole ci orientiamo subito al contesto cronologico-storico del periodo.
Espressioni valide per questo secolo e, in particolare, per i decenni di questo secolo, sono ancora "Zukunftsmusik" (Musica del futuro) !! 
Servus!


----------

